# looking into adopting



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

not sure if here or dog general.. The house is too empty with two dogs, so I put in my application for a retired greyhound. I hope it all goes well. I am just worried about having a defined fence. I know how to make sure my dogs are safe, but not sure how much this is a requirement. I own 18 acres and yes- its farm fencing but not sure what they think of it.. Its not a chain link fence, but never would I let a sighthound off lead if I was not 100 percent sure what they would do etc.. 
I dont know- wish us luck.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Luck! 

My Best Friend growing up had a retired greyhound. He was a great companion!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Best of luck. It's always nerve racking, going through these things.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

GOOD LUCK! Cant wait to hear new news soon!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck! What do you mean by farm fencing? I know many people that have split rail backed by chicken wire so the dogs can't get out between the rails. I'm afraid if your fencing is easy to escape from, your chances of being approved to adopt are pretty slim - and for good reason. The hound's safety must be the primary concern. And retired racers aren't trained for recall and boundaries - boundaries have always been clearly defined for them. Fencing they could climb through would just be too dangerous for virtually all dogs off the track.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck!!! I saw this earlier, but the had to go work. Make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow a new dog, yay! What kind of fencing is it exactly?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Farm fencing is like squares, with posts about every 10 feet. Its used mostly for like sheep or other types of livestock. We never upgraded it because we also have wildlife. I wanted the wildlife to be able to leave if they got in, without being a " trapped wild animal" to fight back. The dogs respect the fence, and it seems to work. 
I was talking with someone last night, and they said a grey might not be the answer here. Anyway- plenty of time for research. I looked into adopting a grey many years ago. At the time I had a 6 foot stockade type fence. However, having Hottie at the time, who was much more subtle than say Zubin, Hottie uh did not think too much of these dogs that " liked to bump" him. This same reason has reared its ugly head as far as Femka might perceive this other breed.. hmm..


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Best of luck Borzio

If you need a reference(s), just send them our way, we'll vouch for ya!


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck! Everyone (including my vet) advised me to get a mixed breed from the shelter. I was determined to get a purebred through rescue. When I saw Bo's sister on petfinder.....I was hooked. I went to visit him and I *knew* he was the puppy for us.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Okay- talked to an adoption rescue grey person today for over an hour on the phone. They are coming for a home visit but also bringing their own greys, it will give us an idea if Borzois do well with a racing retired grey. ( its the body pushing I am concerned about- Borzois do not push, and will also try to out race another dog). So - it gives both of us the idea if this will work. 
I have not looked at colors or anything- my criteria is a female. Since the males are neutered late, I do not want to raise the testrone so to speak in this house even though the male would be neutered. So IF we adopt, it will be a female.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

borzoimom:

I wish you the best of luck!
The fact that they are already considering and wanting to do a HV is a good sign. 
Just be totally forward with the rescue, that if this grey can not be trusted off leash (with out proper enclosure) then the grey will simply always be on lead. 
Lots of folks do it. =)


----------



## rocketdog (Apr 22, 2008)

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Borzoimom, I know you have Logan now. But did the rescue person ever come out or did you cancel that? If they did come out what did they say?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Borzoimom, I know you have Logan now. But did the rescue person ever come out or did you cancel that? If they did come out what did they say?


 We are holding off right now. Its still in, but we have decided to wait. They were very helpful, but if we get a grey, a track rescue may not be the answer. They have lived a life very different, and then there is the breed difference too. Borzois are not use to " body slamming" a normal thing with a retired racer.. I like the fact we had several excellent conversations with them. After all- they want it to work too. And the best way for things to work is to give accurate advice.


----------

